# Basic Routing procedures



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

When using the router in the handheld position we possibly would start from here to add rebates or insert grooves.
Here is my short article on the subject 
Tom


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom,

Very well done!

Suggestion (if you're planning on selling to the USA), also use our terminology such as Groove / Dado, etc.

Nice.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks again Tom. Very informative, as usual.
I wonder if these posts could be put up as a sticky under "How to use a router", or some such heading?


----------

